# Friday Morning Round Island



## MATT

Wind should be down. Anyone want to fish Vero/Ft Pierice Area?


----------



## out-cast

*Re: Saturday Morning Round Island*



> Wind should be down. Anyone want to fish Vero/Ft Pierice Area?



As edited, yes


----------



## jimbarn1961

matt,

got your v/m i will check with boss man about friday am. get back to u wed.


----------



## Gramps

Get a job hippies! I'll be out that way Saturday.


----------



## HighSide25

got your v/m matt.

ill be there. what time?


----------



## MATT

It's been changed to Saturday, I think some form members must have a job or something....Kyle what time should we meet at the ramp ?

Gramps?
Out-Cast?
Ft P-flats?

All are welcome to join up with us.....


----------



## jimbarn1961

I'm out, Gotta work again Saturday too. Serious withdrawls been six days now :-[


----------



## HighSide25

ehh... ill be at RI friday, but saturday ill be about 12 miles east of RI, sunday could work though, possibly w/ a trip to FPI for snook and wobbly pops. none of yall have been to the cove yet, time to pop that cherry yall! if yall see my black gmc at the ramp, call me up!


----------



## jimbarn1961

Ok, I'm the newbie C/Tail but what is the cove? Do tell


----------



## Gramps

I'll be at Round Isle tomorrow mornin at 7:30 meeting up with OysterBreath.  After fishing we are going to head up to Ankona.


----------



## MATT

> I'll be at Round Isle tomorrow mornin at 7:30 meeting up with OysterBreath.  After fishing we are going to head up to Ankona.



See you there!


----------



## HighSide25

> Ok,  I'm the newbie C/Tail but what is the cove?  Do tell



the cove is also known as dynamite point, ******* riveria, and the cut. it is on the N side of Fort Pierce Inlet, and starts getting busy when the weather gets nice. Memorial/4th/ Labor Day are all the craziest times to go there. The "scenery" can be VERY NICE. 

when its not crowded, it is actually a pretty cool beach on low tide and a good spot to take the family and play around with pets/ frisbees, whatever.

go on facebook and check it out


----------



## out-cast

> I'll be at Round Isle tomorrow mornin at 7:30 meeting up with OysterBreath.  After fishing we are going to head up to Ankona.


You trying to beat me to a skiff ;D


----------



## HighSide25

offshore is 3-5 at less than 5 seconds.

see yall at 7:30am


----------



## MATT

"see yall at 7:30am "

Just so the rest know....it was Noon by time CT got there and I am sure he was heading to catch something just not fish..


----------



## phishphood

Sooooo......where's the fishing report?


----------



## HighSide25

> "see yall at 7:30am "
> 
> Just so the rest know....it was Noon by time CT got there and I am sure he was heading to catch something just not fish..


i just got back....

and i was there around 11 or 11:30, not noon...

matt and outcast got a slam, and gramps and ??????? got a jack. i got drunk.


heres my day on the H20....

get 5 dozen shrimp and two pinfish from my buddies bait shop, their ice machine aint working so i plan to go to 7-11 for ice. i dont have a shirt on me, in my boat, or in the truck. some B#%$%^ A3% manager says they cant sell me ice if i dont have a shirt on.... This is a 7-11 ive been going to for years, always go there w/o shirts after surfing, so do all the other surfers. most of the time nobody in there doesnt even have shoes.... so im heated now, say a nice thing to the lady and storm out. no ice but got at least 12 beers left from a couple hours prior (reason i didnt have a shirt and why i wasnt there at 7:30, possibly why i looked hungover around 11)

get to the ramp, see gramps and his buddy idle up, nothing going. matt and outcast show up a few minutes later, tell me the wind has picked up and is getting worse.

we all BS a lil and i leave the boat ramp, WITH INTENTIONS of fishing. i hit my first flat and see one rat red, no bites, and nothing but whitecaps. get 2 messages from some girls down at the cove(ft. pierce inlet), so i finish my one drift and go down there. 5 hours later im eating at the tiki bar in ft pierce... after thats done with i hit a flat in the FPI, get spooled by something large and loose all my line on my "good" combo. decide to drift the inlet for snook. nothing. hit up lil jims for ice, theyy dont mind WTF you wear. get ice, continue boozin. ride back to RI, decide i still have more than 4 dozen shrimps, continue north to a lil past Vero Marina, catch 20 or so snapper, a baby tarpon, 3 ladys and a jack with the $20 combo from sports authority(the rod i usually give to the girl fisher)

so, sorry i didnt make the "rally" but i was present, late, caught fish, and most important, chased some good tail

*pics tomorrow*


----------



## out-cast

It was nice to see everyone, it had been awhile. Thanks Matt for today's charter and holding the camera  We need to do this more often. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## HighSide25

tomorrows dinner:





































caught more, but the sun was setting and i was outta bait. good times


----------



## phishphood

Yeah man. Now that's what I'm talking about. Fish on the deck and tail ringing your cell.

Not familiar with either personally, but Kyle is my HERO. ;D


----------



## out-cast




----------



## MATT

I had a great day, Fished got to run the skiff and hang at the shop for a little. Just got to get out more offen. Also need to change the line on the 2500 , added some new wind knots...


----------



## paint it black

So who's up to go out to round island when I pick up my skiff from Ankona sometime this week?

Last time there, I had no clue what to do to catch fish.
We drifted some flats (I had left my push pole at home) and saw some reds crushing mullet out of range.
We had a few hard strikes on our jerk baits but nothing stuck.

I would like to have an idea more or less of what to do and where to go.
The fishing down here is pretty much all sight fishing.

Although I did see some crystal clear water up there by Ft. Pierce Inlet when I wet tested the demo Copperhead back in January.


----------



## Gramps

What day are you heading up? I canonly make it on the weekends...

I'll let Matt or Out-Cast tell you where to fish since I only managed a fingerling jack last week.


----------



## out-cast

> What day are you heading up? I canonly make it on the weekends...
> 
> I'll let Matt or Out-Cast tell you where to fish since I only managed a fingerling jack last week.


Weekends or after 4:30pm during the week, unfortunately this weekend es no bueno.


----------



## HighSide25

im free, until we get a sw or west wind. then ill be chasing the brownies nearshore.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Damn, chasing tail i'm gettin to old I guess. Everytime you post up I gotta ask you what your talken about. What the heck is a Brownie  Let me take a guess first, a tall cold adult beverage????


----------



## HighSide25

cobia


----------



## paint it black

No clue when yet.
Mel told me it'll take a couple days.
I don't know if he meant it literal or not.
I'll know more soon. lol

I got to figure out how I can strap my 20' push pole to my truck secure enough to make the drive.


----------



## HighSide25

ive used the side view mirror on my 1500 sierra. attached it to that, the front tow hook, and the bed u bolt.

that was city driving tho


----------



## MATT

> No clue when yet.
> Mel told me it'll take a couple days.
> I don't know if he meant it literal or not.
> I'll know more soon. lol
> 
> I got to figure out how I can strap my 20' push pole to my truck secure enough to make the drive.


Let me know as far ahead as you can. I can also try to get you a Push Pole for the day.

"it's who you know Brother...."


----------



## aflatsnut

I did pretty well on fat trout on Monday PM me for details if you need 'em

Bob


----------



## paint it black

My skiff is done!
I'm going up in the am.
I will be leaving my house by 5am to be at Ankona around 7 ish. 

Who's up for some fishing????
I will be making the drive with my buddy Chris who's a forum member.
His user name is ChrisJ I believe.

We're going to try the Round Island area but I have no idea where to fish.

He wants to try an area by Oslo? 
He went duck hunting there last season and said it looks real fishy. 
I have no clue where to go.
And without a GPS, it could be interesting. lol


----------



## aflatsnut

Sent you a PM


----------



## out-cast

I'll be out in the a.m. for a few short hours.

J


----------



## Gramps

> I'll be out in the a.m. for a few short hours.
> 
> J


In what? The 13?


----------



## out-cast

A boat ;D We boated 1 slot red and 2 snapper.

Pm sent.


----------

